# What happened to QSI?



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone know whats going on over at QSi?
It's been almost four months since I have been able to reach Josh.
He is not responding to emails or phone mesasages anymore, not to mention shipping out any orders.

Would be nice to get some sort of info, everyone I have contacted seem to be in the same boat.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I read somewhere they were restructuring--so not sure if that means they were nearly bankrupt or not, but things didn't sound too rosy. On their website it says it changed ownership last year and the website update is part of the restructuring. I guess the customers are the last to find out as usual.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

From what I have followed on the QSI Yahoo Group forum, Josh has bought the company and spent awhile on redesigning website and working on the Steam Q3 ET sound files. Now that the website is up and running the rumor is new decodes are coming. Time will tell. I hope that all works out for QSI, best large scale decoder out there in my opinion.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

True it's a great product, but not much of a business model when you just fall off the map for four months and don't bother staying in contact with your dealers. 

I was hoping someone would know what's up, I thought maybe he has been very ill or something happened to him.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I talk to Josh once a week on average, he's there and doing fine. Just finished the new web site. 3 ET Diesel files and 1 ET steam file available. New downloader on the horizon. Chuff improvements.

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The mention of new decoders coming gives me a real laugh--did they even deliver the ones they promised years ago? I don't think it's unique to QSI, though--I think most of the manufacturers could stand to improve on the "deliver what you promise" front. At the end of the day it's the customer who suffers, since they wait and wait for something that usually either doesn't come at all, or is different and more expensive than the original promises.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Ron's issues with contacting QSI are hardly unique. It's a common "gripe" on the Yahoo QSI user's group--an apparent lack of communication with customers, boards sent in for repair and nothing heard back, questions unanswered, etc. I chalk it up to Josh being a one-man show and trying to get some traction underneath. For many, that defense wears thin fairly quickly. I don't have any insight into what's on Josh's plate, so I leave it at that.

I'm still waiting to hear what's up with the new G-wire receivers, myself. I've asked directly, and my dealer has inquired as well. No response so far that I've heard. Doesn't give me a whole lot of confidence that I'll see them any time soon, though, so my money's going elsewhere until they do (_if_ they do.) They're good boards, but a lack of support gives me pause going forward.

Later,

K


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I talk to Josh once a week on average, he's there and doing fine. Just finished the new web site. 3 ET Diesel files and 1 ET steam file available. New downloader on the horizon. Chuff improvements.
> 
> Greg


Perfect, do me a favor the next time you talk to him ask him to do me the courtesy of calling me back or responding to my emails, or at the very least answering his phone. I have run out of excuses to tell customers waiting on product and repairs.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, they did deliver the new decoders and I have over 10 of them and my friends have them and they are available off the shelf.

Seriously, where have you been? Google "QSI Titan". 

This is a massive undertaking in what they are doing with the software adding features.... who else has added these features and continues during the year? Massoth, ESU, Zimo? HAH! Nothing new in decoder land, and they use one of the most primitive forms of sound file construction and playback known, even dumber than the Phoenix software.

Greg



Cougar Rock Rail said:


> The mention of new decoders coming gives me a real laugh--did they even deliver the ones they promised years ago? I don't think it's unique to QSI, though--I think most of the manufacturers could stand to improve on the "deliver what you promise" front. At the end of the day it's the customer who suffers, since they wait and wait for something that usually either doesn't come at all, or is different and more expensive than the original promises.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know repairs are slow, have been forever... basically with a 2 board "stack" if you damage the decoder, it cannot be pulled apart to be repaired. They are addressing that.

BUT

What product are you waiting on? The QSI Titans are available from many dealers, I have a friend just getting into the hobby, and he spent several days deciding which dealer to buy from, all had the Titan in stock.

Kevin, stay the heck off my posts, one day you are the evangelist for all small manufacturers, and the next day you embrace Ron for abusing them. I'm sure you don't know the entire story here. 



BodsRailRoad said:


> Perfect, do me a favor the next time you talk to him ask him to do me the courtesy of calling me back or responding to my emails, or at the very least answering his phone. I have run out of excuses to tell customers waiting on product and repairs.
> 
> Thanks, Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I know repairs are slow, have been forever... basically with a 2 board "stack" if you damage the decoder, it cannot be pulled apart to be repaired. They are addressing that.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Greg I don't know what to say other than if they have titans in Stock it's only because they haven't sold their first batches they ordered from when Tony ran things. When I tell you it's been months since I have heard from Josh I'm being generous, and it's not just me. I called several other dealers, including Tony trains, which I called again just this morning to see if there has been any change, and was told that they are also in the same boat, no new stock, no word on repairs, and basically no contact to speak of.

Trust me when I say I was being earnest when I was asking if something had happened to him, that's how long I have been trying to get in touch with him. 

I'm glad to hear he is ok, hopefully I'll get a return call or email at the very least in the near future. 

I'm not on hear to bash anyone I was just trying to find out what happened to him, as again I haven't been able to contact him for many months now.

Ron


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

> Seriously, where have you been? Google "QSI Titan".
> 
> This is a massive undertaking in what they are doing with the software adding features.... who else has added these features and continues during the year? Massoth, ESU, Zimo? HAH! Nothing new in decoder land, and they use one of the most primitive forms of sound file construction and playback known, even dumber than the Phoenix software.


Well it's pretty obvious to me who has had their head stuck in the sand. Massoth has introduced several new decoders, including a whole new interface style with plug-in sound modules. ESU came out with a new product catalog thicker than the Bible including a new touch-screen plus rotary dial wireless handheld. Zimo also has new decoders out. QSI's supposed new features are just trying to catch up to the others. I can understand your support for them since you're a consultant for them, but the lack of responsiveness tells the story pretty clearly.
I can get an answer back from a Maerklin/LGB, Massoth or Zimo representative in hours or even minutes, not months....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What is new technologically in these Massoth decoders? Honestly I'd be really interested in new features.

Are there new sound files? A new way to create sounds? Examples of what I already mentioned?

Just making a new form factor, or increasing the current capability is not a breathtaking advance.

Was only talking decoders, not handhelds with a rotary dial like a blender, or a color display that cannot be seen in full sunlight.

Let's keep to the decoders and facts.

I know the new features and constant work to improve... I have pointed some out, so please point out new features, specifically and point me there, I use all kinds of decoders in several scales, so I really am open to real information, not just chest thumping.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

> Are there new sound files? A new way to create sounds? Examples of what I already mentioned?


Yes, many new sound files for locomotives...RhB Allegra etc.
As for a new way to create sounds...unlike QSI, who justs cuts and pastes various pre-recorded sounds together, Massoth, ESU and Zimo record the actual locomotive in real situations, so why would they want to "create" a sound?? 
I don't have time to hold your hand to find their websites...I'm sure Google works just as well for you as it does for me...


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I hesitate to jump into this thread since there are such heated opinions, but I think I have something to offer the OP. I've also struggled with getting ahold of Josh. But I *think* I've found a formula that works. First email him. Then wait a week and email again. Then wait a day and email again. Then call and leave a voicemail. And then send one more email that same day. Then Josh should call or email you back if you give him enough heads up about what you need AND bug him more and more. Once you get ahold of him he's a great guy who will really try and help.

He just really needs to hire a customer support person to at least respond to emails! And I've suggested that he start using support ticketing software like Freshdesk. Freshdesk has made a huge difference at my company. It has helped us to be more attentive to our clients, and they feel like their requests aren't being lost in a black hole.

But when it comes to the product I've not seen anything comparable. The new Q3 "emulator" sound files are incredible.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

LoL Ben are you a bill collector in the real world??

I did happened to look over my cell log and I feel that 17 calls just between June 2 and a couple of weeks ago is more than sufficient an effort on my part to contact him (that doesn't count the prior couple of months of trying).

Hence the thought that maybe he was ill or injured or abducted by aliens or something .

Its a great product and I really like it, but it wouldn't be the first company to go under even though they had a good product.

I hope he figures it out and gets some help.

Ron


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a reminder gentlemen... let's keep things civil and leave personal commentary out of it. It hasn't gotten too bad yet, but I've seen this garden path before and I know where it often leads.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

QSI does not cut and paste sounds, they have a person that is very diligent in making CURRENT recordings of AMERICAN locos.

Cougar, you have made an accusation of how they do their sound files. Your information is incorrect and where did you get this information?

Might I give your phone number to their sound recordist to let you know the truth? He can describe to you in detail what he records, how, and when he did.

I guess you have not heard their F3 file, where you can hear the engineer flipping breakers on, the sound of the chain and the manual brake is released, etc.

I've heard and owned virtually every decoder manufacturer in large scale, but clearly you have never heard a QSI, or at least the ones I'm talking about.

It's the Massoth, Zimo, and ESU that use old sound files cut and pasted in loops and technology from years ago. I guess maybe there are new foreign files, I will admit I have not checked those files out, I model American prototypes. But the technology of "speed groups" and that uses a group of sounds is OLD OLD OLD...

Regards, Greg

p.s. don't forget that phone number, email to [email protected]... or I can put the recordist in touch with you, please then send me your email...


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

If you don't agree, you get bashed. Over and over. It gets really tiresome.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

jwalls110 said:


> If you don't agree, you get bashed. Over and over. It gets really tiresome.


yup, that's why I've stopped on this one.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

ewarhol said:


> yup, that's why I've stopped on this one.


Well it appears you didn't stop because you just posted again for no other reason that I can tell but to get a shot in. 
If people don't agree with each other just don't comment  This type stuff some times reminds me of my Grand Ma's old church group.. 

Boo Boo


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have no axe to grind, just trying to stop the flow of misinformation.

I've offered factual data and the ability to prove what I say.

It's the best I can do.

Greg


----------

